# BRIDGEPORT MILL FULLY LOADED EVERYTHING, NEWARK NJ. $3000.00



## Silverbullet (Jul 9, 2018)

Power feeds on table lift and x , rotary table 12-15" , vise, two sets hold downs, two boring heads , mics, bits , cutters , center gage , much more. 
#6630042422 
Pictures aren't working again.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 10, 2018)

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/d/bridgeport-milling/6630042422.html

aha! Just tried this on my desktop workstation : the listing can be printed to PDF from a browser, Opera in this case, and it includes the picts.
Now to figure out how to do it from a tablet, and a Kindle...


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 10, 2018)

What a great deal.


----------



## TerryH (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow. That's some kind of deal.


----------

